# Detailing News- Slims



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Our Slim's Detailing Essentials Bucket Kit including a Slim's Detailing Bucket, Grit Guard Insert, and Grit Guard Washboard. This kit should really help to remove grit from your wash mitt and minimise scratches and swirls on your paintwork #BuckOffDirt #SlimsDetailing









•
#detailing #detailingworld #detailingsupplies #carcare #carcleaning #carpolishing #cardetailing #gritguard #bucket


----------

